# Freebird Z.27



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anybody know where the Belgium beamer Freebird Z.27 was scrapped after cathing fire in the Irish Sea in 2001 ?


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Was she sold to Chile?
Have a look ather berthed in Liverpool following the fire. www.flickr.com/photos/penmorfas/4054429142/


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers Mike.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

MASTERFRITH,

I don't know what happened to her after she was in Liverpool however, *this* was her initial problem.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

MASTERFRITH,

I thought I had found confirmation that she had been scrapped *here*. 
However, I see that you started that thread too. (Thumb)


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Gulpers
I have got a photo of her in Fleetwood after the fire dated 2002 and some say she was scrapped here,but the link that Mike as posted the photographer says that the photo taken in Liverpool is October 2009.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi MASTERFRITH,

I see what you mean. The title of the photograph in Mike's link is quite clear, "Freebird of Zeebrugge in Liverpool - 05/02."
Could it be that the photograph was uploaded to flickr on October 28, 2009?


----------

